# My next Project...



## camaro75 (Feb 12, 2010)

*am calling this my Project 60....Like in Revell/Monogram 1960 Chevy Impala...recovered from water damaged and now bring it to life....:devil:*


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

Cool. Had a convertible version when I was in high school.


----------



## camaro75 (Feb 12, 2010)

walsing said:


> Cool. Had a convertible version when I was in high school.


*Bo, thats all it takes to come up with a Project, like you and me....:thumbsup:*


----------



## Z28HO (Nov 24, 2012)

Nice thing about the plastic kits, they survive water damage with the exception of the decals, I remember having 4' of water in the basement, lost a lot of wood kits but all the plastic survived, boxes don't look to good but are recognizeable to know whats inside. Like to see it when its finished.


----------



## camaro75 (Feb 12, 2010)

Z28HO said:


> Nice thing about the plastic kits, they survive water damage with the exception of the decals, I remember having 4' of water in the basement, lost a lot of wood kits but all the plastic survived, boxes don't look to good but are recognizeable to know whats inside. Like to see it when its finished.


*You are so right!....as for the decals they're gone........as we speak am setting up the parts, paints, and what version to built it as...Drag, Street,Custom,or chassic....:thumbsup:*


----------



## Z28HO (Nov 24, 2012)

A buddy had a white one with red interior when I was stationed in GA, looked pretty sharp stock. 348ci with Powerglide, wasn't a top performer but did ok on the highway.



camaro75 said:


> *You are so right!....as for the decals they're gone........as we speak am setting up the parts, paints, and what version to built it as...Drag, Street,Custom,or chassic....:thumbsup:*


----------



## camaro75 (Feb 12, 2010)

Z28HO said:


> A buddy had a white one with red interior when I was stationed in GA, looked pretty sharp stock. 348ci with Powerglide, wasn't a top performer but did ok on the highway.


*Sweet, Wow a White and red version now that I don't that much....Hmmmmm???...:thumbsup:*


----------



## sunday (Jul 19, 2013)

well..that'a a real "model" car..


----------



## camaro75 (Feb 12, 2010)

sunday said:


> well..that'a a real "model" car..


*Indeed Bro, That is why am taking my time with it!...:thumbsup:*


----------



## camaro75 (Feb 12, 2010)

camaro75 said:


> *Indeed Bro, That is why am taking my time with it!...:thumbsup:*


*I've selected the color, now its about style....:thumbsup:*


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

I love this car. Always wanted to buy this kit. Can't wait to see it finished. Keep us posted BTW.....


----------



## camaro75 (Feb 12, 2010)

f1steph said:


> I love this car. Always wanted to buy this kit. Can't wait to see it finished. Keep us posted BTW.....


*Will do Buddy!....:thumbsup:*


----------

